# Which cell phone plan in Toronto is not a rip-off?



## Demilich (Dec 22, 2005)

I haven't owned a cell phone in 4 years, so now I'm wondering what a good plan would be to go with? I realize that "it depends." What I know is that I can't be in some sort of 3 year-plan because I'm leaving Canada next year. I'm willing to spend on a pretty good flip phone, but I'm not loaded or anything...

Perhaps there are some companies that I should definitely avoid?

I realize that this is a very random topic to make as my first post on this forum, but whatever


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

check out fido for sure.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Let's look at the factors that should be influencing your decision:

A. You are leaving Canada next year.
B. You're not rich.

Depending on how much of a chatterbox you are, you are probably best off with a prepaid plan. All of the service providers have prepaid plans but the ones that I would be looking at would be Virgin Mobile or even President's Choice's offering over at Loblaw's. Not sure which ones have flip phones, though.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Fido for sure. Amazing coverage throughout the city and they have per-second billing, which means my average call of 10 seconds actually counts as 10 second (not 1 minute). They also have nice plans and great phones, I highly recommend them


----------



## Cubnime (May 21, 2005)

I'd say fido. I've been with them for about 3 years now and they're quality of service are WAY much better than Rogers or Telus(one of the operators laughed at me while I was calling them about my friend's cell phone)

But, if you are considering moving around and not planning to stay with a company for too long, then consider virgin mobile or solo phones from Bell Canada. Though they lack of plan choices, they're really popular amoung those who does the "pay-as-you-go" thing


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Fido also has a referral program. When you sign up, mention that a friend of yours (like me, for example  ) referred Fido to you, and you will each get a $20 credit on your accounts.

I also like Fido for the Toronto market. They have the best network in Toronto, in terms of cell coverage and placement. At least they did until Rogers bought them.

The $20/200 plan is probably your best option with them. It comes out to just over $31 after taxes and the extra $7 profit.

Good luck,

Miguel


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

You're not required to sign on contract--though, most cell companies offer incentives for you to do so.

Since you only need it for a year, go with one of the GSM providers (Rogers or Fido--even though they are the same company). After you are done, it's easier to unlock the phone and then either sell it to someone else, or use it wherever you move to.

Unless you plan to use the phone heavily, go with a pay per use plan.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

Fido is the first carrier to check, but remember that you usually only receive per second billing if you have a contract or 'pay as you go'.

If you have Rogers for cable and or internet then you could save some money by bundling your services.

Since Rogers bought Fido you would be using Rogers service anyway.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

HowEver said:


> No, fido and Rogers are still different, though the latter owns the former--in many ways.


Sorry, incomplete comment on my part, you are right, they are still different. I should of stated that just the 'network' is the same.


----------

